# For those of you with a BOL



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

For those of you who have BOL, what are you going to do when the SHTF and you bug out and arrive at your BOL only to find someone else is already there and they plan on keeping it?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I belong to a fairly large retreat (40-50 people) that has an on-site "caretaker", plus another family lives about 20 miles away & will be the first to arrive when the balloon goes up. They'll seal the place up until the rest of us arrive (that's the plan, anyway). :sssh:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

kejmack said:


> For those of you who have BOL, what are you going to do when the SHTF and you bug out and arrive at your BOL only to find someone else is already there and they plan on keeping it?


Neutralize 'em if I can, or maybe die trying, if they have better firepower.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

kejmack said:


> For those of you who have BOL, what are you going to do when the SHTF and you bug out and arrive at your BOL only to find someone else is already there and they plan on keeping it?


I'd be surprised that they killed the next door neighbor and his clan, and then I would do my best to do the same to them to get justice for the neighbors and my stuff back... Thankfully I know my property a lot better than they do...

In fact, I think most of us, Kejmack, would do the same as you would, if you came back from the field, or hunting, or town, or the mountain and found someone in your home.

Its a possibility, but I would guess less than 5%, personally I am more worried about getting me and mine there.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we solved that problem by movin' the hell outta the city and onto our BOL........so we know who will be on it........ gotta really bad feeling last fall and used every resource that was available to us and made it happen.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> we solved that problem by movin' the hell outta the city and onto our BOL........so we know who will be on it........ gotta really bad feeling last fall and used every resource that was available to us and made it happen.


+1 me too....

Jimmy


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have 5 spots picked out with water that are about a 5 miles from each other and a couple more farther away. A few are fairly remote. If someone is there I'll try the next. I think it maybe worse if no one is there but show up after you get set-up. It could get ugly fast. Everyone talks about shoot-outs but I think it would be no fun to take bullet even if you won the war. But I could easily see where you would have no choice but to defend what you have.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Well.. It's going to be really rough for them with all the other folks who know us around there who built and own cabins. If worse comes to worse, I'm likely better armed, I know I'm more determined, and I'm certainly willing to mix up a little ammonia/bleach solution and drop it down the chimney.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kejmack said:


> For those of you who have BOL, what are you going to do when the SHTF and you bug out and arrive at your BOL only to find someone else is already there and they plan on keeping it?


I'd let em' stay with me, if it was the Scandinavian Beach Volleyball Team! :2thumb:

Just being Devil's Advocate here, but did *anyone* consider joining forces with them before opening fire?

of course the original premise automatically assumes hostile intent, that might not be the case...


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

The trespassers will fertilize the garden. Just that simple.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Unless they own the night, I'll own them.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

i have 6 or 7 BOL's picked out, all remote and all EMPTY ready for us to move in, i doubt anyone knows these places even exist, nor even care, we have more sheeple here in England than Survivalists, most of them will expect the government to provide...everything, and will happily queue up to get into the emergency shelters.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I'd let em' stay with me, if it was the Scandinavian Beach Volleyball Team! :2thumb:
> 
> Just being Devil's Advocate here, but did *anyone* consider joining forces with them before opening fire?
> 
> of course the original premise automatically assumes hostile intent, that might not be the case...


If you left on vacation and came home to find someone else living in your house, would you consider letting them stay?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

IF they can find the place, neutralize my security ( external) then get inside past internal security then they can stay, Cause they have earned my respect and have the skills i want on my side. BUT I doubt they'll make in inside in the first place. Heck gettint TO it will take a serious 4X4.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

if they have an excess of attractive young women I might consider not neutralizing all.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

As everybody here knows the old adage about always having a bolt hole. I'd infiltrate my BOL via the bolt hole and regain control. Timing it right ( 2:00 a.m. or when the majority are out of the building) will be the deciding factor.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Not likely as our BOL is our homestead. We'll be here waiting with a multi layer security /defense system /plan in place as described in my Post Here. While not an impenetrable fortress I believe that we can repel most hostile forces raiders/marauders and thieves. As well as those who are under the misconception that they can bug out to our territory and deprive us of the resources we depend on to survive.

One more reason I believe that we should all be living in our BOL NOW. Making it as self sustaining and securing our defenses.

As been stated by others if for some reason we are over run I have several covert re entry points in the unlikely event that we are run off of our property


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Like LongRider, I live at my BOL so I am not as worried. I only brought up the topic because no one seems to ever think about the possibility that someone else will occupy their BOL before they get there.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Like LongRider, I live at my BOL so I am not as worried. I only brought up the topic because no one seems to ever think about the possibility that someone else will occupy their BOL before they get there.


Agreed, I think that there are many things that those who plan on bugging out have not considered. Just as I did not think of them when my plan was to bug out. This issue of course being one of them. Especially for those who do not have a structure or any legitimate claim. But even for those that do have a legitimate claim to the land could find themselves hard put proving ownership after SHTF. Getting voluntary compliance could be a major problem. Hell I have seen people with vacation cabins finding people occupying their cabins without permission.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> The_Blob said:
> 
> 
> > Just being Devil's Advocate here, but did *anyone* consider joining forces with them before opening fire?
> ...


Same question here. If someone has forced their way into my home hostile intent is not assumed, it is a given, that started the instant they entered my property uninvited. The idea that there may be no hostile intent is kind of like the woman who has had her panties ripped off thinking maybe he doesn't intend on raping her and just wants to show her a good time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

No BOL yet.We use to think of moving to the northeastern territory above canada,but thats when we had 3 teens,two of which were daughters.
Maybe head for the water,theres plenty of rivers and the ocean not too far.I picture anyone catching the fish may become fish food though.Its hard enough to catch fish as it is,much less when your starving.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet almost all on here wish we could stay where we live. For some that is just not possible. Even though I have a nice home, if the grid goes down I have to leave due to the community water supply that would not work. Yes I could save a couple hundred gallons of water but that wouldn't last very long. I'm sure many have varied reasons that they must go to a BOL. Those that can stay in their homes are soooo much better off than us refugees. But please don't rub it in!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I would have to leave due to the community water supply that would not work.


Please describe the system in great detail...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Please describe the system in great detail...


What's to describe? It is a standard water supply(like city water system but private company) that serves many homes in the area. I am somewhat lucky as my home is slightly lower elevation than the nearest water tank so I have gravity fed water until the tank runs dry(about 20-30 hours). The company has no genset back-up power. Homes higher than the tanks lose water as soon as power goes off. It is about the same for everyone that are not on their own water supply anywhere in the country. Many towns use water towers that would supply water for awhile to homes without power. Some towns use pressure systems that shut down as soon as power goes off. Many private homes with wells(anywhere) have no means to get water without using the power grid. There is a pond (not year-round) about a half mile away that I could get water from but anyone who has ever hauled water knows that it is a poor scenario.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> What's to describe?


Depth of well, size and model of well pump, number of homes served, elevation in relation to tank, whether the tank only can be filled (for storage) without serving the main line.



hiwall said:


> The company has no genset back-up power.


I suggest you go looking for one. I have one picked out: A large Kohler diesel genset (located in a remote area for a sewage lift pump) that is big enough to run the pump. I have a plan how to retrieve it and relocate it if needed.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

That has always been my biggest concern. Martial law can easily block all road movement here. Locals know where all the cabins are in the area. Winter will be even tougher. It is so difficult in winter I will have to make a quick survival decision. It's usually a 5-6 hour hike in with pack and sled and I can be pretty chilled when I get there. While I don't live at my BOL I spend extensive amounts of time there summer and winter. Hopefully I'm there when it breaks down. My family and friends know what to bring and we are as set as possible.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

This is more like getting down in the woods and somebody else is in your deer stand. .....If there weren't no law around....right now everybody acts pretty good because there is a law you can call. When the law evaporates, it will all be might makes right.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

kejmack said:


> For those of you who have BOL, what are you going to do when the SHTF and you bug out and arrive at your BOL only to find someone else is already there and they plan on keeping it?


If I own the BOL my behavior would be a lot different than if it was just where I "planned to hole up". Get off my lawn only means something if it's... well... my lawn! Otherwise I'm just a thug, and I would prefer not to think of myself getting there, especially not that rapidly and after such a minor setback.

Also, my behavior might be significantly modified by who and how many they are! (the swedish bikini team can stay!) the renegade band of criminals that escaped or were set free from the prisons (no kidding, thats the states idea of a plan if SHTF, turn them loose or else they could be held accountable for cruelty and inhumane treatment) would illicit a different response. Is it 5 of them? Sure okay... is it 50 of them? Ohhhhhh not so good, I'll seek greener pastures elsewhere!

How many others are around? are the groups friends? if one group moved in, maybe there are others now too? I have to sleep soemtime... if I cant either make friends with them or decide I want to be around them because they are a risk, then I need to quietly move along. the sooner the better.

I'd be watching all of this from a ways out. counting people, patterns, activity and seeing how they live their day to day, and then I'll decide how I'm going to play it.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

We are blessed enough to be able to live at ours. That does bring up the possibility though that someone may try to take it from us before our members arrive. This I believe is unlikely but always a possibility.
If people do not live at their BOL, or even have one, you are playing with fire. You know what usually happens with that.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

perhaps some of us would be willing to share the BOL in trade for work and help?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

TexasPatriot said:


> We are blessed enough to be able to live at ours. That does bring up the possibility though that someone may try to take it from us before our members arrive. This I believe is unlikely but always a possibility.


Same here, as we are rather remote and anyone coming this way will have to get through several communities that will be resistant to strangers invading their turf. Still we set a defensive perimeter in addition to our "normal" home security just in case. Probably not a bad idea for you to set up some kind of defenses. 


TexasPatriot said:


> If people do not live at their BOL, or even have one, you are playing with fire. You know what usually happens with that.


This can not be stressed enough. It is the one thing from threads like this one that I really hope and pray people take to heart.



stayingthegame said:


> perhaps some of us would be willing to share the BOL in trade for work and help?


As I said on another thread I can not imagine why I would do that. Why would I let a stranger reap the rewards of thirty years of effort and hand over limited resources that I need to live


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LongRider said:


> This can not be stressed enough. It is the one thing from threads like this one that I really hope and pray people take to heart.


I do take it to heart, very much so. But my husband does not. I keep praying for a change of his heart before it's too late. He's a good man, a very good man and I'm very blessed - but he just doesn't have a fire lit under him when it comes to this.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I do take it to heart, very much so. But my husband does not. I keep praying for a change of his heart before it's too late. He's a good man, a very good man and I'm very blessed - but he just doesn't have a fire lit under him when it comes to this.


Maybe approach it as country living a more relaxed peaceful way of life rather than from a survivalist perspective. You know how beautiful and peaceful living out away from everything is. Maybe tie it into his hunting fishing or other outdoor activities. That is the approach I used with my wife and the fact is it has become more about a way of life being independent and self reliant than it is about being a survivalist. Just a thought


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

TexasPatriot said:


> We are blessed enough to be able to live at ours. That does bring up the possibility though that someone may try to take it from us before our members arrive. This I believe is unlikely but always a possibility.
> If people do not live at their BOL, or even have one, you are playing with fire. You know what usually happens with that.


Good point. I'm aware of it, and I'm planning for that possibility. Another possibility is disguising the dwelling and storage well enough that 99.5% of people won't even know it's there.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LongRider said:


> Maybe approach it as country living a more relaxed peaceful way of life rather than from a survivalist perspective. You know how beautiful and peaceful living out away from everything is. Maybe tie it into his hunting fishing or other outdoor activities. That is the approach I used with my wife and the fact is it has become more about a way of life being independent and self reliant than it is about being a survivalist. Just a thought


I appreciate the suggestion. And actually, I do talk about it from a self-sufficiency perspective, as that is something we are both interested in. We both want the same thing - he's just not ready to actually DO anything about it, though. I think making the change is just outside his comfort zone...


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. And actually, I do talk about it from a self-sufficiency perspective, as that is something we are both interested in. We both want the same thing - he's just not ready to actually DO anything about it, though. I think making the change is just outside his comfort zone...


Is he a city boy at heart? What is the change he is reluctant to embrace? I am guessing you are not talking about starting off by being off grid?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

If I was in that situation I would have to observe/evaluate.
But I'm quite sure it would be a verbal discussion first.
What do they have to offer me and mine?
Are they asking or taking?
If I get a verbal tough guy routine I would decide if the group spokesman would carry back a warning or not.
If they were taking then I would act like a whooped dog and crawl away.
At no time or for any reason would I enter the building before I crawled away.
After I crawl away I would go far away then check my back trail.
Then I would double back to MY HOME.
I would wait till sleep time then lift a rotten log 200 yards from MY HOME.
The next morning I would watch with binoculars from 1 mile away to evaluate.
If no one was moving for 24 hours I would take out the garbage.
If I still saw motion I would lift a rock and pull another rope
that night.
If they are still a problem I would lose the majority of my plan but they would lose everything.
And at the end of any but a peaceful conclusion I would almost surely spend a long time alone.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you leave land alone it is not a BOL. I have a farm that would be ideal for a BOL but it is six hours away on a good day of travel. I have the sheriff and his kids hunting on it to keep people off my land. works pretty well for the last ten years after the land was "SOLD" to several yahoos who tried to move double wides in after getting a bill of sale on a BIG CHIEF Tablet. 

The place we use as our main BOL is a place where one of us is at all times. We have multiple BOLs since our group is large and some of us are mobile. 

One thing you have to understand is the world does not have to end to have people steal from you. People will steal anything that you have even when they don't need it. GOOD Fences make good neighbors as they say. GB


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I would see if they would be willing to take the wife n kids then I would be a free single man ......LMAO
Re con first maybe they are just stealing and ya know what I can wait for ya to come out 1 at a time....
No its squatters, well who is better prepared and armed is what that will come down to...
I did not work two jobs and put blood sweet n morgage paymenst to let some A--Holes take it,


----------



## Parnell505 (Apr 10, 2016)

I am interested in the question because maybe you live on your BOL and it is legally yours. What or how exactly can you secure the entry points to any buildings and living spaces? Is it better for keyed locks or combination locks? What kind? How about ease of use for just everyday use without threat of being overtaken or squatted on?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Parnell505 said:


> I am interested in the question because maybe you live on your BOL and it is legally yours. What or how exactly can you secure the entry points to any buildings and living spaces? Is it better for keyed locks or combination locks? What kind? How about ease of use for just everyday use without threat of being overtaken or squatted on?


I hope you understand that you have asked for a book because there is a lot to cover and I won't even try to cover it all.

Let's start with the doors. Steel doors and if possible set in steel frames. All the screws holding the hinges and striker plate should be a MINIMUM 3" long. With wooden frames striker plates that are between 2' and 7' tall are acceptable. The taller the better.

Locks should be bump resistant at least. I don't trust keypad locks. The best locks use magnets or pins that push in from the side. You will recognize these by the flat top on the key. The magnetic keys will have a row of different strength magnets along the top and the keys with pins along the sides will have different size digits drilled along each side of the key.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Also I can wait until night maybe until 3 am when even the most stalwart guards (as long as they arent professional) fall asleep..
At night even if I dont have my combination of PVS14 and DBAL equipped rifle familiarity with the terrain counts even higher.
And if I do have my night fighting gear on me.. well then you fill in the blanks


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

I live in my BOL hope the guard dogs do their jobs till I get home from work


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I would explain my plan, but then I would have to devise a new one


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

If I were young I'd bug out for the wilderness. N.Alaska or northwest territroy. 

Far as locks go, if you wanted to open one you could. Just use the best one you can find thats hard to break open.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I`m to old to moved much and if I was to BO it'll have to be for the Pecos territory, plan to open a taco stand the minute I get there which will probably be more than minutes considering the busy highways on route west, but it will have to do with whatever happens first before I leave the comfort of my small home and cats after all we are just talking here, roaming for a reason ,just imaging on the last hurricane here just the other day 1.5 million people where on the road ,so in a real shtf situation we may have to shared our bol with a few more


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm lucky I guess, 16 years ago, actually the plan was before that, I wanted land. I was tired of neighbors, if I wanted to do wood working at midnight I wanted to do it. I did rustic stuff so a chainsaw was used some. That's just an example, I didn't want to have to bend to others time line or restrictions set by the local government in regards to anything; shooting, trucks, livestock. So I built a house on 55 acres 40 minutes from the city. All that before prepping, so even when I did want to start prepping I was already home.


----------

